# Electrical conduit in the same trench as plumbing



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

No electrical code to prevent it and I doubt there is a plumbing code that would prevent it either.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Smart thing to do is check with AHJ in case there is a local amendment you won't find in the code book..


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies. I'll definitely check with ahj just to make sure. I didn't think there was anything in the code but I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mikewardjr said:


> I am currently working for a company and we are converting a dry cleaning shop into a restaurant. My question is can I put my conduit in the same trench as a plumbing drain? This will be under a concrete slab


There is nothing in the mass code that would prohibit that..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

This question always confuses me.

Once the trench is back-filled how would you know if the two pipes were run in the same trench?


----------



## RobTownfold64 (Mar 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> This question always confuses me.
> 
> Once the trench is back-filled how would you know if the two pipes were run in the same trench?


LOL :laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

AHJ has a 12 in seperation rule so if you need to dig


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Mr Rewire said:


> AHJ has a 12 in seperation rule so if you need to dig


Ahj being the local inspector? How do you know the local inspector of the town I'm working requires it?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

AHJ stands for Authority Having Jurisdiction.

NEC article 100.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Well I know we ain't digging a trench to run our pvc to a new well house when the plumber already has to dig one to run his waterline......:thumbsup:


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

I know what ahj stand for. Isn't the local inspector the ahj?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mikewardjr said:


> I know what ahj stand for. Isn't the local inspector the ahj?


It could be. Or it could be the state insurance board or even the homeowner in some areas.


----------



## den (Mar 28, 2009)

As a utility we did it all the time. secendary we wasn't so careful but on our primary cable we made sure there was a dirt seperation and caution tape. It does make it easy for the water utlities to find their pipe as they don't put the locating wire in their trench's with their water lines


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

In Canada there is a Standard that governs underground installations. Electrical raceways are required to be separated by 300mm horizontally. Crossings are to be as close to perpendicular and electrical is required to go lower.

Whole lot more rules for utility separations like telephone and cable too.

BTW no one buys the standard and only 1 in a dozen inspectors know it. A plumbing inspector might know if for his pipe but not the other stuff in the trench.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Mshea said:


> In Canada there is a Standard that governs underground installations. Electrical raceways are required to be separated by 300mm horizontally. Crossings are to be as close to perpendicular and electrical is required to go lower.
> 
> Whole lot more rules for utility separations like telephone and cable too.
> 
> BTW no one buys the standard and only 1 in a dozen inspectors know it. A plumbing inspector might know if for his pipe but not the other stuff in the trench.


It's not a bad idea, I can see a plumbing leak and someone hitting the electrical line trying to make a plumbing repair and having a wet electrified hole.


----------



## oldschoolvdub (Jun 10, 2007)

We did this on a job a while back... But it was a spec on the job that if we used the same trench we had to be at least 12 inches lower than the plumbing.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> This question always confuses me.
> 
> Once the trench is back-filled how would you know if the two pipes were run in the same trench?


Better to make sure what you're doing in case the AHJ wants an open trench inspection..

Do it wrong and you get to do it twice..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> It's not a bad idea, I can see a plumbing leak and someone hitting the electrical line trying to make a plumbing repair and having a wet electrified hole.


Should have called 811. :laughing::jester:

~Matt


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

a while back i searched in the NEC an hour to find a code for this. couldnt find one


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> a while back i searched in the NEC an hour to find a code for this. couldnt find one


Thats because it isnt in there man...

~Matt


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Dry cleaner stores always had a weird smell to me.Hope it goes away when it's a reasturant.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> This question always confuses me.
> 
> Once the trench is back-filled how would you know if the two pipes were run in the same trench?





B4T said:


> Better to make sure what you're doing in case the AHJ wants an open trench inspection..
> 
> Do it wrong and you get to do it twice..


All our underground gets inspected before back fill.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> All our underground gets inspected before back fill.



Same here. If you cover the trench before the inspector sees it you will be digging it up.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> All our underground gets inspected before back fill.


In some of the smaller local towns that I work in I usually get the telephone inspection. :whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

We are the same way. normally I'll stick a few pieces of emt in the trench that he can pull out and measure if he wants.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> In some of the smaller local towns that I work in I usually get the telephone inspection. :whistling2:


Well aren't you special. :laughing:


We sometimes offer to take pictures and that seems to work for small stuff in areas with part time inspectors.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Well aren't you special. :laughing:
> 
> 
> We sometimes offer to take pictures and that seems to work for small stuff in areas with part time inspectors.


Oh yeah, special all right. :thumbup:


Maybe we can skype inspections someday. :laughing:


----------

